# Libellen-Alarm



## owl-andre (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,konnte heute gut beobachten,wie sich eine ganze"Horde"(ca 30)__ Libellen über meinen Teich hermachten immer 2Stk. aufeinander-war nett zu beobachten,ist das bei Euch auch der Fall?


----------



## Frank (6. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Hi Andre,

 30 Libellen, immer zwei aufeinander ... das nennt man dann wohl G****x. 

Nee, mal im ernst, soviel Glück hatte ich hier noch nie.

Einzig und allein, als ich letztes Jahr in Frankreich war. Dort, direkt am Mittelmeer, stand ein ca. 4 m hoher (unbekannter) Busch. 
Den umkreisten ca. 200 Libellen.  
Leider lag dieser an einer Straße. Da blieben Opfer leider nicht aus. :?


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Hi,

die erste Libelle für dieses Jahr sichtete Joachim heute kurz nach dem Mittagessen. Es dürfte eine __ Plattbauchlibelle gewesen sein.
Kamera lag natürlich daheim........


----------



## Theo8483 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Hallo,

habe heute Vormittag beobachten können wie sich zwei Plattbauchlibellen gepaart haben und das Weibchen seine Eier gelegt hat, das war interessant... aber ne kurze Angelegenheit  . Habe dann im Netz gelesen das man das auch selten zu Gesicht bekommt. Natürlich war die Kamera nicht dabei..


----------



## owl-andre (6. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Ist immer die gleiche "Rasse" die kommt-kennt die jemand?


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Hi,

such Dir doch hier die passende raus. 
http://www.libellen.li/


----------



## Cletric (6. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Klasse Link Annett habe schon mal nach Libellen gesucht aber 
nix passendes gefunden.


----------



## Frank (6. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Hi,

naja, das Bild von Andre ist nicht besonders scharf, aber ich meine das man sie trotzdem finden kann.   

f.... A............


----------



## owl-andre (6. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> naja, das Bild von Andre ist nicht besonders scharf, aber ich meine das man sie trotzdem finden kann.
> 
> f.... A............


Ist mit meinem Handy geschossen-Sorry das ich keine Digi. zur Hand hatte


----------



## Frank (6. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Iss ja auch ned weiter schlimm.  

Aber beim nächsten mal dran denken: *Immer* die Digi mitnehmen. 


 mich fragen die hier bei uns schon von welcher Zeitung ich denn bin ... :crazy:


----------



## owl-andre (6. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Iss ja auch ned weiter schlimm.
> 
> Aber beim nächsten mal dran denken: *Immer* die Digi mitnehmen.
> 
> ...


Klare Sache,mache ich doch extra für Dich-weil du Mod. bist


----------



## owl-andre (14. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Hallo,konnte heute(da ich frei habe)eine neue Art am Teich beobachten.Die Libelle war recht groß,braun und sehr schnell(Bilder konnte ich leider nicht machen)Sie umkreiste das Gewässer ziemlich lange und tauchte dann mit ihrem "Schwanz" immer mal wieder in das Wasser ein,als eine 2te dazu kam wurde diese vertrieben-Was war(ist) das für eine Libellen-Art?


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Hallo,

auch wenn die Fotos etwas unscharf sind - scheint eine frühe Adonis-Libelle zu sein. Das "frühe" gehört zum Namen.

Wenn die Libellen über den Teich wuseln und immer mit dem Hinterteil eintauchen, legen sie Eier. Einige Arten stechen  direkt in Pflanzen, andere lassen die Eier einfach ins Wasser fallen.

Gruß Blumenelse


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Servus Andre

War das eine "große" Libelle  

Vielleicht kannst du sie hier finden:
http://http://www.libellen.li/

Das war ein Weibchen beim Eier ablegen.  
Wirst "bald" Larven von dieser Libelle im Teich haben 1 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## owl-andre (15. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Hallo,könnte eine Segellibelle gewesen sein,aber nagel mich da nicht drauf fest.Larven,sind die nicht gut für meine __ Sonnenbarsche


----------



## Silke (23. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Libellen-Alarm*

Hallo,
bei uns geht es jetzt auch los. Gestern hab ich ein __ Plattbauch-Weibchen gesehen. Und diverse __ Kleinlibellen. Und schlüpfen tun sie auch in Massen...
  an dieser Pflanze fand ich 10 Hüllen

  diese ist gerade geschlüpft

  und hat sich gut versteckt


----------

